

Finished with FaceBook - DanielBMarkham
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/17/AR2009041702619_pf.html

======
dbul
I had a phone call with a Japanese friend the other day, and she told me she
also quit (deactivated her account) Facebook. Since their traffic is still on
the climb, it seems the birth rate is simply outpacing the death rate as we
are starting to hear about more and more people quitting. There will be so
many lessons learned from Facebook 10 years from now.

~~~
briansmith
Did she quit Mixi too?

~~~
dbul
I don't think she was on Mixi -- she's been in USA for the past 6 years.
Another one of my Japanese friends is on Mixi, though, and she simply never
uses it. Interestingly, she (the girl who uses Mixi) knows the wife of a
Japanese official who sent her a Hi5 invite. Not sure if she joined.

------
intranation
I quit Facebook about a year or so ago, which as an expatriate Australian in
London was quite painful due to my friends being far more frequently seen on
FB than on email or Skype. Still, I don't regret it - they seem to push the
privacy boundary every once in a while and sometimes they get caught. I don't
miss it.

------
byrneseyeview
I'm glad we have dead-tree media to remind us of how trivial and narcissistic
our online lives are.

------
woodsier
If you have an addictive personality then you probably should be very wary of
using websites like this, I have facebook and check it for maybe 10 minutes
every day or two, I couldn't use it for longer because it's so bloody boring.

~~~
Scriptor
I check it a couple of times a day, but never for more than a minute. I don't
get many notifications. Email is much more important to me and through trial
and error I've set things so that I get emailed about important things, and
nothing else. That said, it would be very hard for me to go for a few days
without having Gmail open.

~~~
woodsier
That's more of a necessity rather than anything else, though.

------
josefresco
Anyone here on HN using Facebook successfully to promote their startup and/or
personal website? I'm actually curious, and know of people in general who use
it effectively but I'm more curious about the results from fellow Hackers.

~~~
teej
If Facebook was a useful promotion tool, they wouldn't have revenue issues.

